# Oprah's Favorite Things Poll



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Today is Oprah's "Favorite Things" show so I wanted to do a poll to see what the Kindleboards folks think. I thought perhaps this is the reason for longer shipping dates, what do you think?

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No, I don't. They've made a comment how this year all of her "favorite things" are low-cost, even free. 

This is one of the few O shows I watch each year. I just love watching all the audience members freaking out.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OH  I  like this show too.  Glad to know it is today.  Haven't been watching since the last show I watched cost me #309 plus book and accessory costs.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

That would account for the sudden and long (even longer than some of us had to wait at the beginning of the year) wait times.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, audience will be freakin' out -- low cost?!  "We came the wrong year."


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Doubt it, because of the low-cost promo. But, we shall see.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Because of the shows theme, this is why I think Oprah featured the Kindle earlier on it's own... The only way it might be worked in, is if they were talking about free or cheap books you could get for a kindle... so no I don't think so.

I was wondering how the audience must have felt when they found out that this year all the giveaways were going to be bargain priced items! I bet a lot of them were secretly disappointed, no washing machines, no ipods, why didn't I go see Ellen!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw where they say everything will be low cost but I think she will have one surprise item that cost more. I can't help but wonder if it will be a Kindle. Last year she gave them some great gifts, the one that stands out in my mind was a stainless steel refrigerator with a TV on/in the door. I enjoy this show!

Linda


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

The reason the wait times are so long is from the last Oprah show(Ot.24).  I don't think she is going to show Kindle.  It had it's due.  In the teaser, it does say low cost items.  Kindle is not low cost.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Pet peeve:  If I COULD care less, then I must care some.  I COULDN'T care less.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Besides, I doubt if even Oprah could get her hands on 220 Kindles right now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Besides, I doubt if even Oprah could get her hands on 220 Kindles right now.


Maybe she bought them a couple of months ago when she mentioned it on her show and also on a show when she showed a pic of a friend with one. I'll be watching anyway to see what the "less expensive favorite things are."

Linda


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a feeling that what is "less expensive" in Oprah world, is not in my reality


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have a feeling that what is "less expensive" in Oprah world, is not in my reality


HA!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw her magazine at the grocery store and it had a blurb saying "gifts for under 90 dollars" so I assume her show will not have the Kindle, if they're going for gifts under 100 dollars.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw a commercial and one was $2 and one $6, can't wait to see what those are.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

In some ways I hate the "Favorite Things" show because I'm jealous that all those people get the cool stuff and I just have to sit at home and watch  .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think I ever seen any of those favorite things shows. The only time I watched Oprah was a few years back when I was perfecting my english, along with some soaps  . hey, its all I had


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

As a male teacher it always annoys me that her teacher appreciation show audience is 99.9% female. Not that I'm much of an Oprah fan anyway.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> As a male teacher it always annoys me that her teacher appreciation show audience is 99.9% female. Not that I'm much of an Oprah fan anyway.


That is very true and very unfair! You don't have to be a fan to want to get the free goodies though.  All the teacher's got cars!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> As a male teacher it always annoys me that her teacher appreciation show audience is 99.9% female. Not that I'm much of an Oprah fan anyway.


The thing is Joe, the tickets go to people who request them. I hear it can take_ years_ to get a ticket to see Oprah and the vast majority of applicants
are women. When they did that show, the tickets were given to teachers who had sent in for tickets. This is why they were mostly women. You said yourself your not a big fan... so oh well. It's kind of like hoping to win the lottery even though you never buy a ticket and then being mad cause you didn't win.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

It is my understanding that you have no way of knowing if you will be in the audience for the "Favorite Things" show, you can't request tickest for that day specifically. I think Joe has a valid point about all the teachers being mostly women but then on the other hand most Oprah fan's are women.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, the audience has no way of knowing if they are there for the favorite things episode. The surprise is one of the ways they get them so excited and riled up.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> It is my understanding that you have no way of knowing if you will be in the audience for the "Favorite Things" show, you can't request tickest for that day specifically. I think Joe has a valid point about all the teachers being mostly women but then on the other hand most Oprah fan's are women.


No you can not choose but you still have to send in and request a ticket, you have no idea which show you will get into. If more male teachers had requested tickets, they would have gotten on the show. I think not only do more women request tickets, I also think that more women are teachers.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was on Oprah years ago -- January 1996.  Theme of that show was "moral dilemmas".  It was a bomb.  The main guest was a guy who had been diagnosed with aids.  He had never told any family or friends.  Should he?  Started the show with his back to the camera.  Of course, by the end he had turned around.  My "moral dilemma" was virtually nothing.  When I first called in about it, I was surprised they were interested.  The taping day of the show there was a snow storm in Chicago.  Stupid me.  I worked just a mile from Harpo Studios.  They called me early that morning and asked if I wanted a limo pick-up.  No, I can walk.  I did.  Got to talk to Oprah very briefly after the show.  Cold fish.

And another thing...there was a cardboard sign on my assigned front-row seat -- Oprah Show with my name.  I asked if I could keep it for a souvenir.  NO!  What the . . . ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, cool, she is giving everyone the gift of music. (said with much sarcasm) You can download Christmas music from her website for the next 48 hours. Then _you_ get to print the label and burn it to CD _yourself_.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, and her first gift idea.............write touchy feely notes and put them in a pretty box. 

*now where is that vomiting smiley?*


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

And of course, the CD labels have an "O" on it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Oh, and her first gift idea.............write touchy feely notes and put them in a pretty box.
> 
> *now where is that vomiting smiley?*


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,991.msg22339.html#msg22339


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Will this work?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Next idea, put all that crap (I mean treasures) you accumulate over the life of your child in a "Treasure box" and give it to them as a gift.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, Sandpiper, that's perfect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Oh, and her first gift idea.............write touchy feely notes and put them in a pretty box.
> 
> *now where is that vomiting smiley?*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Will this work?


That's gross!!! LoL.. I guess I can no longer eat and read the Kindle boards!

It would have been nice to be on Oprah on Kindle day! I heard everyone got a kindle and some books. I really don't watch Oprah she's too new agy for me.

TheresaM


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Next.........How to cook the meal that Oprah will be eating for Christmas but made by Christine Ferrara (who I am sure has a new book to tout).


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

On the menu......Glazed Turkey (mustard, lemon juice and soy sauce, don't forget to stuff lemon rinds in the cavity); Cornbread Stuffing (store bought cornbread stuffing...add sauteed veggies, wine, cream of celery soup and chicken stock); and up next..........pumpkin pie.


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

Was this infact her "Favorite Things" show? 
I didn't watch all of it, but what I did see, didn't mention that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> On the menu......Glazed Turkey (mustard, lemon juice and soy sauce, don't forget to stuff lemon rinds in the cavity); Cornbread Stuffing (store bought cornbread stuffing...add sauteed veggies, wine, cream of celery soup and chicken stock); and up next..........pumpkin pie.


I see a mad rush to the market as millions try to get the ingredients for this recipe


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Correction: Pumpkin _Chiffon_ Pie (no bake with graham cracker crust).

Yes, mommy, I am giving a blow-by-blow during commercials as I am watching it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally, the poor audience gets something.........a piece of the Pumpkin Chiffon Pie. Oh, and something for Leslie, a commercial for _Australia_.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oprah stated that with the economy the way it is she didn't think it appropriate to have a "Favorite Things" show this year. It was "My Thriftiest Things" and nothing was over a $100. I got home in time to see the Pumpkin Chiffon Pie, the Christmas CD which is a free down load from her web site for 48 hours. The last gift was The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. No Kindles today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Annnnd as her final gift idea...give a book with a nice inscription. Her recommendation: _The Story of Edgar Sawtelle_. Give it to your favorite dog lover and inscribe it to that person and to their dog.

By the way, her :"real" favorite inexpensive things for this season are in this month's Oprah magazine...on newstands now. All recipes are on her website along with how-to videos (my bad, no touted book) by Christine and don't forget you only have 48 hrs. to download the Christmas music.

So, for the in studio audience the moral is..."I went to Oprah Show and all I got was this stinking book (and a bit of pie)."


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

If I were in the audience, I would have been so pissed. She did not even give away any of the so called "inexpensive gift ideas".

P.S. I bought _Edgar_ and it even mostly sucked.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Great show and a free gift to all.  Go to Oprah. com within 48 hours of the show and download a christmas cd for free.  A collection of 8 songs from different albums.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In a promo for tomorrow's show, Oprah says, "Tune in tomorrow to see my favorite gift to give."

What's that going to be?  $ or $$ or $$$ ?  Not favorite enough to give to today's audience?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Oh, and her first gift idea.............write touchy feely notes and put them in a pretty box.
> 
> *now where is that vomiting smiley?*


----------

